# Squirrelmail port 16080



## stefan hansson (Nov 18, 2002)

Hi there Gurus!

I am new to the config parts of Mac and would need some (!) help to configure a network port.

I am using Mac OS X Server and Squirrelmail.
I would like to use this on port 80 not on port 16080 (default). Is there anyone who can give me a clue where to change this, if possible?

Thanks // Stefan H


----------



## didde (Nov 18, 2002)

hej stefan..

squirrelmail is nothing but a bunch of PHP's accessing the mailstorage on OS X Server meaning it'll run on the port which Apache is running on.

do a search on webmail or squirrelmail in the Mac OS X server help and you'll get plenty of instructions there. it involves enabling PHP and then running the .pl setup for squirrelmail.

then just make a symlink from the squirrelmail root into a folder in the apache root and you'll get something like http://www.myserver.com/webmail/index.php.

pretty darn simple..

good luck.


----------



## cabbage (Nov 18, 2002)

diddle - they didn't ask how to setup squirrelmail (though it is pretty easy in Jaguar Server) but how to change the Apache port.  Just do yourself a favor keep the port where it is at.  It works fine.  If you really want to change it you have to edit the macs version of httpd.conf


----------



## didde (Nov 18, 2002)

dude, cabbage, what's up with your attitude??

sorry if I misunderstood the question! I will never do it again, I AM SORRY!

BUT, I doubt I did though, since he claimed it's running on port 16080. maybe that's the default port on you apache setup _cabbage_? could it be??

so anyway, if that's all you want to do, just look in httpd.conf (/etc/httpd/httpd.conf), but I think you can do that through the GUI in Server Settings.


----------



## cabbage (Nov 18, 2002)

there was no attitude at all in my post.  sorry if you thought that.

OS X Server is different than OS X.  All the Apache files are there but Apple has added there own also.  If you edit the httpd.conf file you'll see tons of comments from Apple not to edit the file but instead to use GUI's that came with server.

First Apache goes to httpd.conf which is set at port 80 then it goes to httpd_macosxserver.conf which changes some setting that are in httpd.conf

-Open Server Settings application
-log in
-click the internet tab
-click web > configure web service
-click on the sites tab
-click once on the site you want
-click edit
-edit the port field


----------



## W3iRd0 (Nov 18, 2002)

Sorry if I'm being annoying with my inane remarks, but I think you both misunderstood him (if not then I did...)

The way I understand him, is that connections to squirrelmail go through port 16080 by default, he want's to change that to 80 (probably in some config .php file, don't really know, don't even know if that would cause conflict with apache..)

Again, I apologize if I "ticked" either of you off..


----------



## stefan hansson (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanks guys, sorry if I started a fight between youo all.

I solved the problem by reading Apple Support carefully (!).
There is a config called "Enable Performance Cache" per site in Mac OS X Server (possibly on other system to, I don´t know). This makes every connection to the port 80 that isn´t pure html to automaticly go to 16080.
If I turn this off everything works just fine. Even quicker if I say...

Thanks again // Stefan H


----------

